# Installed wireless adapter, "access is denied"



## F1aReD (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi,
(please move to the appropriate section if I'm posting in the wrong area)

I recently installed my Linksys WMP54G, downloaded the drivers, and installed them. Everything went smooth and wireless worked-then I restarted my computer. It was like I never even installed the adapter! I tried re-installing the driver, and it found it, installed it, but at the end I get an error message that says "An error has occured. Access is denied"

What can I do to solve this? I really don't want to reformat windows. Thanks for any and all replys.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi F1ared

On your pc goto your device manager and see if linksys is there or if it has a yellow or red question mark next to it. If it does, delete the device and reinstall it. Try to get your drivers from another site the one you installed may have been corrupted.


----------



## F1aReD (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks!! I downloaded the driver from another site and everything works 100% now! Aparently Linksys is giving out corrupted drivers on there site, lol.


----------

